# Please check out my new blog.



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Blog

This is a blog I started recently to record my preparation and trip to Africa later this year.
Please leave a comment.

Emiel


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Your gallery photos from 2010 : you saw and recorded an incredible amount, with many masterpieces of the photographic art... a great way to go.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thank you both, and thanks for your comment about my photography Gurth.

:tiphat:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Sounds incredibly interesting! I look forward to more updates


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ive just published a new post, giving more details about my plan for the first month

http://emielkaza.blogspot.com/2011/04/plan.html


----------

